# Winchester Takes Over Operation of the Army’s Lake City Ammunition Plant



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/w...tion-of-the-armys-lake-city-ammunition-plant/


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Knew about this a while back and was hoping against realistic reasoning that this would help us get things back to normal. All of us with experience or who have done research know that it will be this time next year before we see ammo supply and prices back to what we would call normal... Assuming Trump wins. I don't want to contemplate what will happen to all 2A related things if the empty suit wins and his vp camel attacks the 2nd...


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Not a fan of Winchester 22LR. Jam city in both my Marlin 60 and SW22. No problems with anything Federal or CCI. But it does not look like they make rimfire at Lake City.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

yellowtr said:


> Not a fan of Winchester 22LR. Jam city in both my Marlin 60 and SW22. No problems with anything Federal or CCI. But it does not look like they make rimfire at Lake City.


I don't care for just about any Winchester rifle ammo, but do like their handgun ammo.


----------

